# 518 Center pin repair



## logloper (Feb 19, 2010)

One of our 518 Cat skidders needs new bearings around the center pins. The book calls for a special press to install these bearings. Have any of you replaced these bearings,any tips?


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

logloper said:


> One of our 518 Cat skidders needs new bearings around the center pins. The book calls for a special press to install these bearings. Have any of you replaced these bearings,any tips?





It has bearings around the center pins? 
I have never messed with cat center pins but all the ones I have seen have a tapered pin of some kind and shims or some way to tighten them up some.
The pins I have helped change they used a torch and hammer and punches and chisels to get the insert out and then used the pin and nut and a spacer to press the new one in.
Getting the insert and pin in was not nearly as hard as breaking the tractor in half.


----------



## dancan (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't forget to take pics when you decide to tackle the job .


----------

